# Infocus LP290 bulb,



## ronhunt (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi folks! I have just been given an infocus lp290 and when I first switch on it lights up and the logo shows on the screen but it turns itself off after a few seconds. Do I need a new lamp?? regards ron.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Possibly. It could also be something else. Do you get any blinking lights? Is the fan working?


----------



## ronhunt (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes the fan is working OK. The only light is at the start as I said. The green power light flashes????


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think that your lamp is out, you should consider replacing it.


----------



## ronhunt (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for that Akan, Iwill order one now, Ron.


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

You are welcome

check it out for lamp..
its a great site..:T


http://www.projectorlampsworld.com/bulb/Infocus/LP290.html


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Stay away from lamps from Hong Kong. They are garbage. You can check this out though. http://cgi.ebay.com/Lamp-Module-SP-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c54ac911f


----------

